# Warning about Hawks and Birds of Prey



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is currently 6:40 PM in the evening in Virginia.

Twenty minutes ago I was quietly sitting in the living room with the lights on and the vertical blinds in both my living room and dining room open.

As most of you know, I currently have seven budgies with their cage in the living room. (My other birds are upstairs).

Obviously, it is dusk/twilight/early evening as it is January and wintertime. 
Seeing into the house from the outdoors is very easy.

Much to my surprise, suddenly a huge red-tailed hawk hit the living room patio door full force as it sped toward the budgie's cage. All seven budgies went into full-flight mode - speeding around the living room and dining room trying to get away from the hawk (which, thank heavens, due to the patio door safety glass was still safely outside).

The hawk barely took a moment to regroup, then launched itself full-bore at the dining room patio door!
After hitting that door very hard, it moved over to a trellis at the side of the yard to see if it could figure out a better angle for entry.

My husband even ran downstairs from the upstairs computer room to see what on earth was happening.

Ensuring the budgies were all safely away from the dining room, I quickly ran outside and scared the hawk away!

Once the budgies settled, they all sat as still and quiet as little statues for at least 10-15 minutes.

My heart is still pounding.

I've written this missive to let all members know just how quickly a disaster can happen.

For those of you who think it is safe to leave your birds' cage outdoors unattended -- please let this be a lesson to you.

The hawk is fast and fearless -- if it sees a small bird it thinks would make a nice meal, a cage isn't going to deter it.

NEVER leave your budgies cage outdoors unattended for any reason whatsoever.*


----------

